# Last Night's Supper



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks good. I'd take the hot bread and a pound of butter, but it would kill me (carbs). But I can dream.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We love anything and everything with Spinach in it...

Wooley, one time Jacques Pipon made creamed spinach with some 
grading cheese and graded nutmeg...He put it in small individual baking
dishes - put a quick soft poached egg on top - then some slices of
swiss cheese on top of the egg and put it under the boiler for a bit
to melt the cheese...I make it on occasion (often with leftover
frozen spinach) 
Also, add a dash or two of cayenne pepper and paprika. :thumbsup:

If you love creamed spinach, you’ll love this.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds good I'll have to give it a try, or as a galette. 

What's up with the slumming you've been doing? Thought you didn't like that place.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Sadly, last night's supper was a bowl of Frosted Flakes. My wife was at a Rotary event and didn't get home until late and I was barely able to get up from the couch. 

It wasn't a good day overall. Tuesday, I get in for PT for my neck to loosen it up so that my DO doc can get in and try and manipulate it some. He tried this past Tuesday but said there was too much guarding and tightness that he felt PT would be better option first. Too much damage over the years in c2-c7 discs/joints. 

Tomorrow, my wife and I are volunteer pourers at Breckenridge's Bourbon and Bacon festival. We can arrive early as our shift is the last one and we get tickets to sample some of the wares. 

Tonight is Pastrami Reubens and Sunday is Porterhouse Steaks. Famine to Feast I guess.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Your bread looks fine; just like the stores sell.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Sounds good I'll have to give it a try, or as a galette.
> 
> What's up with the slumming you've been doing? Thought you didn't like that place.


I had to look up galette...
I thought I’d bring over some much needed spark in a otherwise 
total male dominated environment...Actually, one of the guys asked me
to come back...I thought you didn’t like anyplace where your evil nemesis 
was a member...:vs_mad:


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

For some reason, I've always thought any galette looked particularly appetizing. A little work (a mandoline to make all the slices the same thickness is a great help), but different.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I had to look up galette...
> I thought I’d bring over some much needed spark in a otherwise
> total male dominated environment...Actually, one of the guys asked me
> to come back...I thought you didn’t like anyplace where your evil nemesis
> was a member...:vs_mad:


You introduced me to Jacques Pepin and galettes, they are from one of his show episodes. 

As far as that other place, yeah it needs more. Thank you for showing up again.
The nemesis has only recently signed up there.

So whatcha' cookin' tonight. We had left over frittata with salsa on top and left over drumsticks. Left overs at their finest. :biggrin2:


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Colbyt said:


> Your bread looks fine; just like the stores sell.


I am not sure if that is a slam, a comment or a kudos for a job well done. :vs_smirk:

But in all seriousness, @wooleybooger, your bread has nice color, from what I can see, a nice roll to it, and the ends look good. And better than most stores do with their brought in frozen, baked in store bread.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We had take-out! ...:smile:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

ktownskier said:


> I am not sure if that is a slam, a comment or a kudos for a job well done. :vs_smirk:
> 
> But in all seriousness, @wooleybooger, your bread has nice color, from what I can see, a nice roll to it, and the ends look good. And better than most stores do with their brought in frozen, baked in store bread.


I took it as kudos. :smile:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> I took it as kudos. :smile:


*And it was!*


I mostly only shop at stores with in house bakeries. I also bake my own from time to time.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Colbyt said:


> *And it was!*
> 
> 
> I mostly only shop at stores with in house bakeries. I also bake my own from time to time.


:vs_cool:


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I made Cajun sausage mixed with stewed red beans served over steamed rice with a side of fried plantains.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

You don't often hear folks mention plantains. I love'm.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Our daughter-in-law makes delicious plantains.

She frys them up, then removes them smashes them with the bottom
of a glass then re-fries them. Arranges them on a plate and in the middle
is a bowl of pulled chicken in a light sauce. It’s over the top delicious,
she serves them as an appetizer. :thumbsup:

I tried making them and they come out like hockey pucks...:surprise:
donno why???


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Our daughter-in-law makes delicious plantains.
> 
> She frys them up, then removes them smashes them with the bottom
> of a glass then re-fries them. Arranges them on a plate and in the middle
> ...


I've had the same problem TK. You need the plantains known as Maduros, fully ripe fully black skinned fruit. I've eaten great tostones in Cuban restaurants. 

https://www.chowhound.com/post/fried-plantains-283109?page=2

Try these Venezuelan Sweet Plantains. They are great also.

https://mommyshomecooking.com/venezuelan-sweet-plantains/

I've never had them end up hard with plantains like pictured in the link but maybe not as good as they could be.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I buy them very ripe and blackish skins...still they qualify 
for the NHL, really! :biggrin2: Go NY Rangers! 

I’ll have to make it a point to watch her next time she makes them. :smile:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, I buy them very ripe and blackish skins...still they qualify
> for the NHL, really! :biggrin2:


:vs_laugh:

OOPS. Misread that. I saw/read NFL.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

My pucks, oops, I mean my plantains are lethal weapons I tell ya! :surprise:


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

wooleybooger said:


> You don't often hear folks mention plantains. I love'm.


Where I am from they are a staple (yummy). :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Drachenfire said:


> Where I am from they are a staple (yummy). :biggrin2:


There are so many good things that come from other places. Occasionally I can get breadfruit. It's been a while and I only know one way to prepare it but it isn't bad at all.


----------

